# FOR ALL U GUN FANATICS



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

my cousin is a competition shooter, sponsored by limcat.. u can watch some sick vids of him @ www.limcat.com 
he is the only one in the world able to eject an empty magazine, reload, aim, and hit his target, before the ejected magazine even hits the ground..
he started shooting at 11yrs old.. and now hes 23 i think.. he was the worlds youngest shooting champ at 17yrs old.. hes also on the u.s. olympic shooting team.. and part of some crazy shooting fraternity where they give u some coin, and u always have to carry it around, and if u r caught without it u get fined like $5k.. 
he also trains special forces like delta in small arms fire.. hes also hired by royalty around the world to train their bodyguards.. him and some of the guys from his shooting team were hired by the u.s. government to go to hostile areas and watch the embassy gates.. he was telling me that in africa, him and 3 of his men held off a mob of 300 people overnight with only small arms fire..
oh yeh.. his name is j.j. racaza


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

I couldn't find any videos, but those are definitely some cool guns.


----------



## IHadSexWithAllTheseFish (Sep 10, 2005)

> he is the only one in the world able to eject an empty magazine, reload, aim, and hit his target, before the ejected magazine even hits the ground..


Sounds preatty awsome, and I thought I was good because I could hit 5 out of 6 cans of soup with my uncles hand gun...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u gotta scroll half way down to see the vid..

he said if he had a draw with 2 cops, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the cops before they could pull their guns out..


----------



## IHadSexWithAllTheseFish (Sep 10, 2005)

> he said if he had a draw with 2 cops, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the cops before they could pull their guns out..


That's a lovely thought...


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

jiggy said:


> u gotta scroll half way down to see the vid..
> 
> he said if he had a draw with 2 cops, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the cops before they could pull their guns out..


Very comforting to the neighbourhood police lol


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh.. or 6 bullets within an inch of each other at 10yards in 1 second..


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Got any videos of him shooting?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

jiggy said:


> u gotta scroll half way down to see the vid..
> 
> he said if he had a draw with 2 cops, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the cops before they could pull their guns out..


then he would be hunted down like swine and shot by the rest of the police...

that was a f*cking stupid example.

it would have been better like this:

'he said if he had a draw with 2 *TERRORISTS*, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the *TERRORISTS* before they could pull their guns out.'

sounds like he has some cool ass jobs tho.lol.the african thing is particularily funny. if they hear one shot, they run for cover. that entire night your cousin and his buddies would probably fire off a couple, the other guys would run...then come back immediately...kind of like a goldfish..lol. then your cousin shoots at them again..they run off and come back...repeat and repeat.lol


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

for all the people that couldnt see the vid on the limcat site.. here it is
http://www.limcat.com/JJsmall.mov

highlight vid of a competition.. hes the only filipino guy
http://www.doublealpha.biz/shop/images/ws_intro.wmv


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

your uncle is rich as f*ck and your cousin is a pro marksmen what else dont i know about you and your family?

*jiggy wins the knobel peace prize, come home and his mom say is that all you can do? your brother has 3 of them and has bin to the moon 3 times


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> u gotta scroll half way down to see the vid..
> 
> he said if he had a draw with 2 cops, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the cops before they could pull their guns out..


Big talk, has he ever shot anybody, ever been shot at. In the real world all these competiton punks would never make.

Before you ask Jigger I have been in real world gunfights, nothing like the range.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Puff said:


> u gotta scroll half way down to see the vid..
> 
> he said if he had a draw with 2 cops, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the cops before they could pull their guns out..


Big talk, has he ever shot anybody, ever been shot at. In the real world all these competiton punks would never make.

Before you ask Jigger I have been in real world gunfights, nothing like the range.
[/quote]

True, in the army we used to do mock battles with lasers on our M16s and detectors on our kevlars (helmets) and chest... it's a bitch hitting a target that's moving to save it's life AND firing back at you at the same time!

(However, it's a killer rush too!)


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

armac said:


> u gotta scroll half way down to see the vid..
> 
> he said if he had a draw with 2 cops, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the cops before they could pull their guns out..


Big talk, has he ever shot anybody, ever been shot at. In the real world all these competiton punks would never make.

Before you ask Jigger I have been in real world gunfights, nothing like the range.
[/quote]








I remember that! Cause streamers flew across the sky along with fireworks and everyone cheered your name for being so godlike. Do you still have that medal from when you saved town square?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

armac said:


> u gotta scroll half way down to see the vid..
> 
> he said if he had a draw with 2 cops, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the cops before they could pull their guns out..


Big talk, has he ever shot anybody, ever been shot at. In the real world all these competiton punks would never make.

Before you ask Jigger I have been in real world gunfights, nothing like the range.
[/quote]
Still have it out for the poor kid huh...

That's come crazy sh*t in that video man...Pretty Neat what those ''Competition Punks'' can do.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> u gotta scroll half way down to see the vid..
> 
> he said if he had a draw with 2 cops, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the cops before they could pull their guns out..


Big talk, has he ever shot anybody, ever been shot at. In the real world all these competiton punks would never make.

Before you ask Jigger I have been in real world gunfights, nothing like the range.
[/quote]








I remember that! Cause streamers flew across the sky along with fireworks and everyone cheered your name for being so godlike. Do you still have that medal from when you saved town square?








[/quote]

Still upset that your shitty little business went under? Been to Aquatic Predators lately or did Chad spank you hard enough last time?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

armac said:


> u gotta scroll half way down to see the vid..
> 
> he said if he had a draw with 2 cops, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the cops before they could pull their guns out..


Big talk, has he ever shot anybody, ever been shot at. In the real world all these competiton punks would never make.

Before you ask Jigger I have been in real world gunfights, nothing like the range.
[/quote]








I remember that! Cause streamers flew across the sky along with fireworks and everyone cheered your name for being so godlike. Do you still have that medal from when you saved town square?








[/quote]

Still upset that your shitty little business went under? Been to Aquatic Predators lately or did Chad spank you hard enough last time?








[/quote]

Amusing you can't come up with a comeback without switching topics. But to answer your question, it didn't go under and Chad? not only does he spank well but he goes down like an Altar boy


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

shitty little buisness? oh well yeah i guess paying less for something is shitty


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> u gotta scroll half way down to see the vid..
> 
> he said if he had a draw with 2 cops, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the cops before they could pull their guns out..


Big talk, has he ever shot anybody, ever been shot at. In the real world all these competiton punks would never make.

Before you ask Jigger I have been in real world gunfights, nothing like the range.
[/quote]








I remember that! Cause streamers flew across the sky along with fireworks and everyone cheered your name for being so godlike. Do you still have that medal from when you saved town square?








[/quote]

Still upset that your shitty little business went under? Been to Aquatic Predators lately or did Chad spank you hard enough last time?








[/quote]

Amusing you can't come up with a comeback without switching topics. But to answer your question, it didn't go under and Chad? not only does he spank well but he goes down like an Altar boy








[/quote]

The way I remember it you were *BEGGING* Chad to go back to his website, your little ass was stinging for a week from that spanking


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

keep on topic


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

sounds pretty impressive what i dont get is "he also trains special forces like delta in small arms fire.. him and some of the guys from his shooting team were hired by the u.s. government to go to hostile areas and watch the embassy gates.. he was telling me that in africa, him and 3 of his men held off a mob of 300 people overnight with only small arms fire.."

is he in any of the armed services? no way a civilian defends an embassy, seems a little odd that he'd even teach special forces without being one himself (not that he wouldnt be qaulified but they seem to teach in house).

on a sidenote i thought crosshairs finally made a nontoilet humor funny lol


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

armac said:


> sounds pretty impressive what i dont get is "he also trains special forces like delta in small arms fire.. him and some of the guys from his shooting team were hired by the u.s. government to go to hostile areas and watch the embassy gates.. he was telling me that in africa, him and 3 of his men held off a mob of 300 people overnight with only small arms fire.."
> 
> is he in any of the armed services? no way a civilian defends an embassy, seems a little odd that he'd even teach special forces without being one himself (not that he wouldnt be qaulified but they seem to teach in house).
> 
> on a sidenote i thought crosshairs finally made a nontoilet humor funny lol


yes he is a civilian.. many civilians r contracted by the government to train their men.. dan inosanto and paul vunak train special forces in filipino martial arts.. specifically, the navy seals..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn Crosshair I guess you do not love me anymore. Here is one of your pms to me.

"CROSSHAIR223 lol, Oct 3 2005, 08:10 PM

Institutionalized

Group: Members
Posts: 1,589
Member No.: 6,690
Joined: 17-January 05

No prob guy. I gotta thick skin And I hear on idiots with pistols. Up here you can qualify with a .22 and carry any caliber you want which I think is retarded. You have idiots out here with .45's and have no idea what recoil is and have no idea how to fire under a "Situation". The same numbskulls that go to the range and think if they can hit something at a standard 21ft that, "Yep I shoot him dead faster than he knew what happened". I wonder how many of these individuals actually believe an offender is going to stand still and wait for your shot and then shoot back lol. People have no idea how bad a situation can get and how ffffing quick it can happen. *Sorry for my rant, it's just I like talking to people who understand that mindset which very few truly understand. *"

Now you are so bitter, goodness you have changed


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

cool, wasnt trying to doubt the truth of it but being someone with very limited knowledge on how the armed forces trains it's members (outside of a handful of milatary friends i know nothing lol) i guess i just had a perception everything was in house, makes sense they would go to the best and brightest though.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

armac said:


> u gotta scroll half way down to see the vid..
> 
> he said if he had a draw with 2 cops, he could wait to see them go for their guns before he would draw, and could put 2 in the head and 1 in the chest to each of the cops before they could pull their guns out..


Big talk, has he ever shot anybody, ever been shot at. In the real world all these competiton punks would never make.

Before you ask Jigger I have been in real world gunfights, nothing like the range.
[/quote]








I remember that! Cause streamers flew across the sky along with fireworks and everyone cheered your name for being so godlike. Do you still have that medal from when you saved town square?








[/quote]

Still upset that your shitty little business went under? Been to Aquatic Predators lately or did Chad spank you hard enough last time?








[/quote]

Amusing you can't come up with a comeback without switching topics. But to answer your question, it didn't go under and Chad? not only does he spank well but he goes down like an Altar boy








[/quote]

The way I remember it you were *BEGGING* Chad to go back to his website, your little ass was stinging for a week from that spanking








[/quote]

wrong again there guy,we just wanted chad to stay out of something he had nothing to do with in the first place.thats all.no harm done.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

P-22 said:


> cool, wasnt trying to doubt the truth of it but being someone with very limited knowledge on how the armed forces trains it's members (outside of a handful of milatary friends i know nothing lol) i guess i just had a perception everything was in house, makes sense they would go to the best and brightest though.


Some training may be farmed out to civilians, but no Embassy is protected by anybody but the Marines, that is pure BS. Stick around Jigger will come up with some other way out story very soonn, he has a tremendous imagination


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

armac said:


> Damn Crosshair I guess you do not love me anymore. Here is one of your pms to me.
> 
> "CROSSHAIR223 lol, Oct 3 2005, 08:10 PM
> 
> ...


so crosshair.. basically what u were trying to imply in that pm was that.. a boxer that has never been in a street fight cant handle himself because he has no experience in street fighting?


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

armac said:


> cool, wasnt trying to doubt the truth of it but being someone with very limited knowledge on how the armed forces trains it's members (outside of a handful of milatary friends i know nothing lol) i guess i just had a perception everything was in house, makes sense they would go to the best and brightest though.


Some training may be farmed out to civilians, but no Embassy is protected by anybody but the Marines, that is pure BS. Stick around Jigger will come up with some other way out story very soonn, he has a tremendous imagination








[/quote]

a why did i write this edit


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

P-22 said:


> cool, wasnt trying to doubt the truth of it but being someone with very limited knowledge on how the armed forces trains it's members (outside of a handful of milatary friends i know nothing lol) i guess i just had a perception everything was in house, makes sense they would go to the best and brightest though.


Some training may be farmed out to civilians, but no Embassy is protected by anybody but the Marines, that is pure BS. Stick around Jigger will come up with some other way out story very soonn, he has a tremendous imagination








[/quote]

a why did i write this edit








[/quote]

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Not trying to start an argument, but you like to swing pretty hard on jiggy's nuts, armac. What's the deal?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

It may be true that your cousin trains spec ops, but the part about him guarding embassies is absolute bs. The Marine Security Guard Battalion has the sole responsibility for guarding our embassies. 
https://www.msgbn.usmc.mil/?pg=company/pub/.../abtMission.htm


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i bet you also wouldnt believe me if i told u that he fires gold plated hollow tipped bullets.. but he does


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

jiggy said:


> i bet you also wouldnt believe me if i told u that he fires gold plated hollow tipped bullets.. but he does


No, sorry, I wouldn't.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

huntx7 said:


> Not trying to start an argument, but you like to swing pretty hard on jiggy's nuts, armac. What's the deal?


You must be an absolute fan of self absorbed fiction.

Gold tipped bullets would serve no function in competition shooting, why would a competition shooter fire hollowponts? That would slow the bullet making it less accurate.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

armac said:


> Not trying to start an argument, but you like to swing pretty hard on jiggy's nuts, armac. What's the deal?


You must be an absolute fan of self absorbed fiction.

Gold tipped bullets would serve no function in competition shooting, why would a competition shooter fire hollowponts? That would slow the bullet making it less accurate.
[/quote]
I know why. Because the government makes him, due to the fact that he shoots so fast, he needs to give police officers a chance, hence he needs slower bullets.










But seriously, I have no idea why he would do that.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

http://www.montanagoldbullet.com/


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

jiggy said:


> http://www.montanagoldbullet.com/


Those are pretty.

So i'm guessing he handf loads them?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

what do u mean?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

jiggy said:


> what do u mean?


It looks like they sell them without casings.

So he probably has a loader and loads the bullets theselves.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dont even know..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

jiggy said:


> i dont even know..


I'm positive he does.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

> Things changed and we started manufacturing copper jacketed bullets in 1991. We reorganized and renamed the business Montana Gold Bullet Incorporated.


No where does it say they're gold plated.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Heres another video I found of him. Just google his name and it pops up like crazy.

http://www.toptonfga.org/Area_8/2003_Area_...e-JJ_Racaza.MPG


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

That fast reload trick your cousin does is pretty cool. But they should have edited the video so we dont see him drop the clip the second time he does it


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> > Things changed and we started manufacturing copper jacketed bullets in 1991. We reorganized and renamed the business Montana Gold Bullet Incorporated.
> 
> 
> No where does it say they're gold plated.


You're right, they're not gold plated.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Cobra said:


> That fast reload trick your cousin does is pretty cool. But they should have edited the video so we dont see him drop the clip the second time he does it :laugh:


thats a quicker ejecting basepad.. he cant catch it.. hes the only one in the world that can do that trick, so if he cant catch that specific basepad, no1 else can either..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

scrappydoo said:


> > Things changed and we started manufacturing copper jacketed bullets in 1991. We reorganized and renamed the business Montana Gold Bullet Incorporated.
> 
> 
> No where does it say they're gold plated.


You're right, they're not gold plated.
[/quote]

hahahahhahahah







But the name says GOLD


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

https://secure3.mooseweb.com/montanagoldbul...m/pricelist.tpl

third row second from bottem


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey guys the pellets I feed my flowerhorns are gold plated, the name is Hikari Gold, that means they are gold plated right?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

armac said:


> Hey guys the pellets I feed my flowerhorns are gold plated, the name is Hikari Gold, that means they are gold plated right?


then i guess "gold"fish are to


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> https://secure3.mooseweb.com/montanagoldbul...m/pricelist.tpl
> 
> third row second from bottem


I don't know what u are refering to.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

yo, man, this one time, at band camp, this girl stuck a flute in her p*ssy...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DUDE! The gov does contract civilians who are good with guns to do dirty work. HAvnt you seen Sniper??


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

first of all, beating someone up, like a boxer in a street fight, has a much lower emotional impact as KILLING SOMEONE WITH A GUN.

second of all, gold bullets serve no purpose, lead is plenty malleable, very cheap, and if the gunshot doesnt kill them, at least the lead poisoning will give them severe discomfort...

hollowpoints are generally not accepted as "match" grade bullets....


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

jiggy said:


> http://www.montanagoldbullet.com/


 "We started our company as BDX Mfg. as a small family operation in 1974. At that time, we did custom reloading. We ran that until 1985 when we sold the reloading portion and went into the bullet manufacturing specialty. We specialized in lead swaged bullets and worked on making a full line of small pistol lead bullets. Things changed and we started manufacturing *copper* jacketed bullets in 1991. We reorganized and renamed the business Montana Gold Bullet Incorporated."

Owned!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

My ex-boyfriend is a cop and gun fanatic, he took me once to a place near LAX, it was my first and only time shooting but it was fun, only because we werent shooting real people


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

All our lead bullets are lubed with our "Diamond Coat Lube Process" and made with 5% + trace tin to make a hard match swaged bullet. With this process, we have small diamonds covering the entire straights of each bullet. Each of these diamonds hold a micro amount of our 212 F. wax lube, which gives shooters:

1) Clean bullets to handle and load, 
2) More uniform bullet, 
3) No chance of a partially filled lube groove, 
4) Match grade quality, 
5) Match bullets which shoot virtually free of bore foul... unlike many other swaged bullets.

lined with diamonds =)


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, how about the part about bore fouling is absolutely false, as diamonds are many many many times harder than steel, and that's what the bullet travels through at 1000+fps, ripping the rifling in the bore to shreds. i imagine after 1000 shots of those "diamond" loads, you'd have no more rifling, and your accuracy would be for sh*t. the diamonds would rip the bore apart.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

lol.. talk to them.. not me.. im pretty sure competition shooters replace parts all the time anyway..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

armac said:


> Damn Crosshair I guess you do not love me anymore. Here is one of your pms to me.
> 
> "CROSSHAIR223 lol, Oct 3 2005, 08:10 PM
> 
> ...


Hahah I haven't changed, your view is just still askue. Jiggy isn't talking for himself and I was speaking of individuals that act big cause they can hit a target. THAT IS THE DIFFERENCE. I was pointing out people who THINK they can shoot well cause they go to the range and nothing more, that's what I think is funny. I agreed with your first statement but how you worded it was quite funny. You word it as though you are "MASTER" of arms and sh*t bullets for lunch. I was merely replying to have a little fun with your ego. And on que, you reply with pithy comebacks which are very predictible with such ego's. That's all I was pointing out







And nope, I'm not bitter I still got love for ya I just had to knock you off your high chair is all.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

forget gold and diamond bullets! 12,7 mm multipurpose bullets with explosives in them. Thats the sh*t. Anywhay props to this guy for staying commited to what he does and reaching such a high level.. This thread makes me miss the firering range..

and yeah, you can never train or totally prepair for live combat. XP is what counts. Even though counter strike is pretty close (lol)


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

lmao. ahaha counter strike...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Damn Crosshair I guess you do not love me anymore. Here is one of your pms to me.
> 
> "CROSSHAIR223 lol, Oct 3 2005, 08:10 PM
> 
> ...


Hahah I haven't changed, your view is just still askue. Jiggy isn't talking for himself and I was speaking of individuals that act big cause they can hit a target. THAT IS THE DIFFERENCE. I was pointing out people who THINK they can shoot well cause they go to the range and nothing more, that's what I think is funny. I agreed with your first statement but how you worded it was quite funny. You word it as though you are "MASTER" of arms and sh*t bullets for lunch. I was merely replying to have a little fun with your ego. And on que, you reply with pithy comebacks which are very predictible with such ego's. That's all I was pointing out :nod: And nope, I'm not bitter I still got love for ya I just had to knock you off your high chair is all.








[/quote]

Well I guess we cannot all be CROSHHAIR 223, so I will just have to be happy being me


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

> You word it as though you are "MASTER" of arms and sh*t bullets for lunch. I was merely replying to have a little fun with your ego. And on que, you reply with pithy comebacks which are very predictible with such ego's. That's all I was pointing out And nope, I'm not bitter I still got love for ya I just had to knock you off your high chair is all.


Sorry Armac, but I feel the same way.

I don't think I'm the only one either.

As many times as I've heard you label someone as an internet tough guy, I think you are the biggest one on this site.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> > You word it as though you are "MASTER" of arms and sh*t bullets for lunch. I was merely replying to have a little fun with your ego. And on que, you reply with pithy comebacks which are very predictible with such ego's. That's all I was pointing out And nope, I'm not bitter I still got love for ya I just had to knock you off your high chair is all.
> 
> 
> Sorry Armac, but I feel the same way.
> ...


armac just thinks he knows it all and everybody.armac is just armac.it takes all kinds to make up this world.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> > You word it as though you are "MASTER" of arms and sh*t bullets for lunch. I was merely replying to have a little fun with your ego. And on que, you reply with pithy comebacks which are very predictible with such ego's. That's all I was pointing out And nope, I'm not bitter I still got love for ya I just had to knock you off your high chair is all.
> 
> 
> Sorry Armac, but I feel the same way.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Well anyways don't really listen to these guys, I wouldn't want to go up against your brother if i had a frickin rocket launcher and he had a .22.

Anyways until someone else comes up with a video of themselves doing something even close to as remarkable as what ur brother does don't pay them any attention.

Cool post, I'm going to the site to see if i can see any other of your bro's tricks.

P.S. Does your bro play Counter Strike cause i bet he's pretty ill if he does?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

hes my cousin.. and yeh he plays halo and cs and he is pretty good, i guess they just see sh*t differently than the average joe.. just like all those nfl players that do good as hell at those madden video game tournaments..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

LMFAO!!! ok, being able to shoot a gun in real life, does NOT mean that you're good at shooting a virtual reality gun. pointing and clicking is a LOT different than shooting a real [email protected] post of the day!!!


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Where does he play cs, and what's his name or clan? Is there any vids of ur cousin doing a corse like in the long video, I wonder how he is with a rifle?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

armac said:


> > You word it as though you are "MASTER" of arms and sh*t bullets for lunch. I was merely replying to have a little fun with your ego. And on que, you reply with pithy comebacks which are very predictible with such ego's. That's all I was pointing out And nope, I'm not bitter I still got love for ya I just had to knock you off your high chair is all.
> 
> 
> Sorry Armac, but I feel the same way.
> ...


Thanks








[/quote]
You're welcome


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

PiranhaStein said:


> LMFAO!!! ok, being able to shoot a gun in real life, does NOT mean that you're good at shooting a virtual reality gun. pointing and clicking is a LOT different than shooting a real [email protected] post of the day!!!


im not saying just cuz he shoots means hes good at cs and halo.. he could just be good at it.. hes still a normal guy that plays video games n sh*t..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

jiggy said:


> Where does he play cs, and what's his name or clan? Is there any vids of ur cousin doing a corse like in the long video, I wonder how he is with a rifle?


he was telling me that he could put a round through a dinnerplate at 700 yards.. he said when u shoot at those distances, even the way u breathe can f*ck up ur shot, so u have to learn to control it n stuff.. its some pretty crazy sh*t..

[/quote]

With an open site pistol? Not gonna happen.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

dude.. with a rifle.. READ


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

jiggy said:


> dude.. with a rifle.. READ


oops.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jiggy are you gay for your brother? Cause all I hear is "Swing, Swing, Swing"


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

wtf?.. u hearin swing swing swing cuz my balls dangling on ur chin


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jiggy said:


> wtf?.. u hearin swing swing swing cuz my balls dangling on ur chin


Lol I didn't think your were old enough to have them drop yet.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

HOw did this turn from a Pistol Thread to a I'm a Tough Guy killed people in real life thread to a Gay thread??


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Brujo said:


> HOw did this turn from a Pistol Thread to a I'm a Tough Guy killed people in real life thread to a Gay thread??


Yeah how did that happen? Let's switch it to "I think I was drunk and got a girl pregnant" thread


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

armac said:


> HOw did this turn from a Pistol Thread to a I'm a Tough Guy killed people in real life thread to a Gay thread??


Yeah how did that happen? Let's switch it to "I think I was drunk and got a girl pregnant" thread








[/quote]
Works for me.
And your wrong there Scooter, I didnt Think I was Drunk, I WAS drunk, Tough Guy


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Brujo said:


> HOw did this turn from a Pistol Thread to a I'm a Tough Guy killed people in real life thread to a Gay thread??


Yeah how did that happen? Let's switch it to "I think I was drunk and got a girl pregnant" thread








[/quote]
Works for me.
And your wrong there Scooter, I didnt Think I was Drunk, I WAS drunk, Tough Guy








[/quote]
LMFAO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow...only in the lounge.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> wtf?.. u hearin swing swing swing cuz my balls dangling on ur chin


dude i would rip them little bastards right off.and read my other posts like i said i did not post that response and have no idea how it got there as well.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i challenge anyone to even SEE a dinnerplate at 700 yards on open sites...thats a load of BS...without a scope, there's no way he's hitting that. also, it depends on the caliber, no way in sh*t is he going to be able to judge the drop of a .223 to 700yards for a dinnerplate, but its easier with a .300WM or 30-06.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

dude wtf.. ur putting words into my mouth.. where did i say he didnt use a scope?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> wtf?.. u hearin swing swing swing cuz my balls dangling on ur chin


dude i would rip them little bastards right off.and *read my other posts like i said i did not post that response* and have no idea how it got there as well.








[/quote]








Seeing as how its still there....Ummm, Yeeeeaaaaa....

And he posted before you said you didnt post it.


----------

